# 26" 1.9-2.125" tube for a 2.4" tire?



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I have a Warp DS3 which has 2.4" tires. Would a 26" 1.9-2.125" tube work? My last rear tube (26x1.9-2.125 Giant) had a split along a seam (near the center of the rim), was this caused by using the wrong tube?


----------



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

*Larger tube?*

I thought there was one size larger in standard tubes that would be closer to your tire size. Do you have rim tape over the spoke nipples?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I do have rim tape..

My 1st flat was on the street (didn't even take it offroading)..the flat was along the inner part of tube (implying the rim caused the flat). The 2nd flat was above (after some offroading).

The inner tube I just put on was too large for the rim..?? (semi inflated, I did a quick size check). The old inner tube fit snugly on the rim. When I went on a test ride, I could swear I bottomed out on the rim on some bumps (implying the inner tube was too large).

I did see some tubes sized 2.35" for sale. So, maybe I am running a too small tube which is causing the blowouts.


----------



## dukeblaster (Mar 28, 2004)

i get away with using a 2.125'' tube on my 2.3'' tire, but you can get pinch flats much easier cuz the tire is thinner than it should be when its inflated. I switched to a downhill tire that was 2.125'' cuz the bike shop had nothing bigger and i was lazy and didn't want to wait to do it right and it worked for me. I hit my rear tire REALLY hard on some concret edges doing some urban stuff a few days ago and nothing happened (normally i would have defately gotten a flat).


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, get the bigger tube. I have some Continental tubes that are rated from 1.5-2.35. So they make them. The DH specific tubes tend to be thicker and heavier, so unless you want the extra weight, stay away from those.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*Tubes stretch...*

lots. Don't worry about it unless you're doing real DH or drops. I've run 1.25-1.5 in Tioga 2.3 DH tires which are big with no problem.


----------



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

*NoTubes*

Made the leap to going tubeless with my standard conti vert pro 2.3" using Stan's goop. A little messy getting the wheel to seal up the first attempt, but once it sets up it works really well.

If this proves to be durable and maintenance free for a good period of time, I'll probably never use tubes again.

Just a suggestion if you want to try it. Recommend having ust rims, otherwise you have to buy Stan's rim strip kit in addition to the sealant.


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Get some DH tubes dude.....check your rim to make sure the rim tape is all there. I run DH tubes for any kinda riding I do.....I just dont feel like getting a flat. Also, dont run the tires below minimum, really depends on how much you weigh though. The tubes im running now are 2mm thick, and im running them at 17-23psi for downhill, and 40psi for normal riding. I run Intense909's for DH, and gazzi's for everything else. The 909's have a seriously thick sidewall. The Nokians flatted when I ran them at 25psi in a DH race....so theres also a patch in it. DH tubes are good if you dont mind the weight.


----------

